

Lock-Free Multiprocessor Kernel - smanek
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.cs.pdx.edu/~walpole/class/cs510/papers/06.pdf

======
smanek
And the PDF: <http://www.cs.pdx.edu/~walpole/class/cs510/papers/06.pdf>

